# Normal non-pregnant beta hcg levels?



## avanemo

Im wondering if anyone has experienced low levels of hcg in their beta blood tests? I got a beta done yesterday and my hcg count was 2.2. Being only 8dpo I dont think I would have had much more than that. I didnt expect there to be anything. One of my friends told me she has had many beta tests and when ahe wasnt pregnant it was never more than 0. 

Have any of you guys ever had similar slight levels of hcg in their blood when not pregnant or miscarrying? What is the standard hcg level when not pregnant?


----------



## Bunnikins

anything less than 5 is not pregnant xx


----------



## Missalissa86

It's standard that anything under 5 is technically considered negative, but I think she wants to know if any of you have had an HcG level between 0-5 confirmed and not been pregnant :) Just any personal experience with this would be helpful, thanks ladies!


----------



## taylorxx

0-5 is not pregnant!


----------



## avanemo

Thank u missalissa! Yes i know 0-5 is not pregnant... Im wondering what other peoples standard beta hcg levels are and if anyone else has low levels of hcg at all times. For example like i said, my good friend has never had any hcg in her blood unless newly preggo, miscarrying or full on pregnant. So im just looking for others experiences. I know the facts. :) and Im not suggesting Im pregnant.. just looking for other experiences. Xoxoxo


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Less than 5....if it's 5 they may not know whether you are or not so they retest you in a day or 2. If it's higher than you are, if it's still 5 then you're not.


----------



## avanemo

I dont think Im communicating well... :) it was too early to know if I was pregnant or not but honestly I dont think I am. Im not asking how much miu means pregnant, Im wondering if anyone has had their beta done when they werent pregnant- and what their miu of hcg was when they did. :) thanks for the answers tho ladies! I do appreciate the help. :)


----------



## fisher640

Our lab considers normal (negative) <6


----------



## Roxie

sorry i have no experience in this, 


but it made me laugh reading the responses


----------



## jadenblu

Honestly, I don't think you're going to get answers other than the above as there's not really any reason to do betas on a regular basis unless pregnancy is suspected? :shrug:

I have only had my betas monitored while not pregnant was after an ectopic, to confirm they were going down as they were 10,000 when the ectopic was discovered at 7 weeks. They stopped testing when it hit 4, so I have no idea if it's zero normally.


----------



## Quackquack99

I've had my bloods taken whilst not pregnant (my doc was running some tests) my hcg level was 2. But I certainly wasn't pregnant. I hadn't had sex in a couple of months plus I was on the pill. But the doc explained anything under 5 is not pregnant x


----------



## fumbles

If you're only 8dpo and implantation hadn't occurred yet, then it could still go up and you'd get your BFP. I think HCG rises very rapidly so presumably the levels would be negative for quite a while, then increase dramatically within a day or two after implantation.
:flower:


----------



## babymommy11

I just got tested yesterday and my daughter is 21 months old and my level was 21 and they said i wasn't pregnant.... but said it was normal so idk...


----------



## sprite30

I just had cd 19 bloods taken @ 9 dpo and my hcg was 1.0.. Lab says anything under 5.3 is not pregnant


----------



## brittany12

I haven't had my hcg taken while not pregnant, but when I had a chemical back in October the final number was less than 1, but every single month I always get faint lines on tests especially wondfos and I know there is no way I have gotten a bad batch every single month. so I suspect I probably have a little bit of hcg in my system at all times..


----------



## TRUCKS2

I have no clue whet the answer is but I wish I did. I had my HCG tested last July (2012) I was not haven a cycle and it was 2. I went 7 months and did not have one. I had one in Sept and one in Oct and got Preg and lost it in Dec. I had a cycle in Jan and Feb and did not have one in Mar, April so had my HCG checked it was 4 in May it was 3. they can not tell me why it is not 0. I have a apt to OB the end of July. My TSH was high so I am now on meds for that. And still no cycle. I go July 8 for another HGC test and TSH test.. Did your HCG go to 0?


----------



## butterflywolf

7 dpo I had a very extremely faint FRER two of them, and a positive clear blue digital. 8 dpo I got bloodwork confirmed and had 11.7 hcg. Yes I was/am pregnant. 

Good luck


----------



## kkshea

I had a BHCG of 0.6 when I was not pregnant. One thing that my doctor said was that your BHCG doubles every day when you are pregnant so even if you have very low BHCG before pregnancy it does not matter because it will double every day when you do conceive.


----------



## fionahazel

I did beta on 12DPO and it was 2.04... This lab uses some ECLIA method for those calculations and they say 0-1 is not PG... so I repeated BT after 72hrs and got 11... When I had ectopic pregnancy 15DPO hcg was 545.. 
Who knows what might happen now, could be a MC, but the numbers did double... It is too low, but we'll see... Hope this answers your question :)
Ps- my beta was never over 0.5... Guess thats mine baseline, everybody is different :)


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I got tested earlier this month and my level was 2, not pregnant


----------



## Cppeace

Some women have a minor amount (1-5hcg) in the system at all times. That's why 5 and under is negative.6-10 is questionable. 10+ is positive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Walking Dead thread ladies ;). Original post was like 6 years ago


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Omg i just looked at the dates, why does it keep coming back??


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! It resurfaces every few years haha


----------



## fionahazel

OMG hahaha I didnt see it either :D


----------

